# Hagstrom super swede



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody have one? I saw one at a local music store and thought it looked great. Any opinions on these? How do they compare to epiphone's?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I have played for a week on a Hagstrom Viking
a hollow body,double cutaway....and a massif headstock
It sounded great...better then a ephiphone dot for my point of view
but those guitar are great for blues n jazz
love the headstock


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm glad someone asked, I've been eying them up as well-how about in comparison to Gibsons as well?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I like both the Swedes and Super Swedes... fit and finish on both models have been great, at least in the half-dozen specimens I've seen and had in my hands. The Super's cool because it feels like an LP but it's got the longer, Fenderish scale. Love the headstock shape too... very classy. I like their tuning heads as well. In general the Swede line feels like very substantial guitars to me.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I own a Hagstrom Viking and Hagstrom in general is top notch for the price.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the Hag D2F. LP style with chambered bass side. Sounds great and the fit/finish is fantastic. Great axe for the price. I'm considering a blond viking in the future.
You can't go wrong IMHO
Cheers


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought a New Super Swede Vintage Sunburst 2 weeks ago...havent posted pics yet...I like it.... sounds good feels good....finnish is awsome....I got it from a little shop on Commercial Drive here in Vancouver....Best prices around...Guitar was $510 plus tax..also picked up a Hagstom hard case for it..pics to follow.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a Select Swede, love it, it's my baby. Very heavy, and has a very thick neck at the heel, so not a lead guitar. Because of it's weight, it's a "mans" guitar, but would be great if you sit down, or maybe studio work.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Black Hagstrom Swede here. Fast neck for sure, and very well put together. Tuners are great - stays in tune better than the "locking" grovers and sperzels I have on other guitars. 

Clean tone is a bit dark as it's all Mahogany. Good full sound with distortion. It's a heavy guitar as well. I prefer the shorter scale of the Swede vs the Fender scale length of the Super Swede. Super Swede has coil tapping I think, whereas the regular Swede does not. There is a tone filter switch, but I find it's not that usable - takes away too much of the high end when it's used.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

He's asking 550 for it. What's the difference between the swede and super swede???


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I bought a New Super Swede Vintage Sunburst 2 weeks ago...havent posted pics yet...I like it.... sounds good feels good....finnish is awsome....I got it from a little shop on Commercial Drive here in Vancouver....Best prices around...Guitar was $510 plus tax..also picked up a Hagstom hard case for it..pics to follow.


Post your pics, want to see it. They only had the amber sunburst in stock. I prefer the vintage sunbust.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

As promised....sorry for the picture quality..


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Several things are different....Go to http://www.hagstromguitars.com/index.html compare the 2...price wise prolly only $30-$50.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Hotrod, that is just beautiful.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

feels and sounds good too....try one out I don't think you would be dissapointed.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw an ad for an ultra swede with the hagstrom case for $475.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

That model sells new for $450-$500.....Hagstrom case $90....have you tried one yet?


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried a super swede for about 5 minutes. I'm a newbie so there isn't much I can do yet. The used ultra is about 2 months old and hardly used. He'll probably let it go for 450 with the case.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Let us know what happens....looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's a link to the used one.
http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Hagstrom-Ultra-Swede-W0QQAdIdZ98105903


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had an original Swede. It was a great guitar. I have not had the opportunity to play any of the new ones. I believe the new ones are coming out of Korea now.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Scale length is a big one. I'd love to have both models but if it had to be one I'd pick the Swede... feels more like a traditional LP.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, explain scale length to a newbie???
Is it the number of frets???


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

All Hagstrom guitars are made in a exclusive factory in China. In other words, they don't make any other companies, just Hagstrom. The quality coming out there is at the very least as good as anyone else.

Nice Ultra, but over priced, you can get new ones around there if you look hard enough.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I've seen a few at Steve's for 459 with no case, but they were Swedes. I figure the ultra swede would be a little cheaper, probably 400 new plus $100 for a case. Seen them on ebay for 300 US.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Rocco said:


> Ok, explain scale length to a newbie???
> Is it the number of frets???


Scale length is the distance between the bridge and the nut. For example, Fenders generally have a 25 1/2“ scale length while most Gibsons use a shorter 24 3/4” scale length. The scale length has no bearing on the number of frets on the neck.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

So what's the advantages/disadvantage of the shorter/longer scale???


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In the past year I have tried 3 different Vikings, and a couple of full Hollowbody Hagstroms. All were actually quite nice, and one of the Vikings was very tempting for the price (It was used. It also had a minor blemish in the finish, so it was even less.) But I just didn't like the bridge pickup on any of them. I did consider getting it anyway & getting new pickups--or at least a new bridge one, but I found something else I liked more.

But if you like the pickups, or are into changing them--Vikings, and the Hagstrom hollowbodies I tried were all nice playing guitars.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm torn between the hagstrom ultra swede and the ibanez afs75t.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are different beasts--which may make it easier to choose--or more often-more difficult.

Maybe get the more expensive of the two--and then start saving up for the second.

Of course that just feeds GAS.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll have to try both and see which one I prefer.
I'm sure they can both handle the type of music I want to learn.
From GNR to the beatles.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rocco said:


> So what's the advantages/disadvantage of the shorter/longer scale???


one isnt better then the other, it simply affects tone. shorter scale guitars will generally sound a bit warmer whereas a longer scale will sound a bit brighter and clearer - there's more tension on the strings.

i think i played a swede once and it was a nice instrument


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

shiva said:


> All Hagstrom guitars are made in a exclusive factory in China. In other words, they don't make any other companies, just Hagstrom. The quality coming out there is at the very least as good as anyone else.
> 
> Nice Ultra, but over priced, you can get new ones around there if you look hard enough.


Got a price for a new one, $429 plus tax plus case.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm seeing and trying the Ibanez AFS75t on Saturday, $280 firm.
The Hagstrom Ultra swede on Saturday as well, he's down to 450 with the hagstrom case. Most I'll go is $400 for the ultra swede. Decisions decisions...
kkjq


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Both really good prices. The Hag price is great, especially with the hag bag case, as that is 70 dollars. The Ibanez is also a pretty decent guitar especially at that price.

If it was me making that choice, I would go with the Ibanez because I already have a hag, and I couldn't find a Viking at that price. 

But that would be the only reason, since I'm so totally a hag convert. Two completely different guitars, so be a tough choice.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, the Ibanez is gone so I'm now looking at the ultra swede or a used Epiphone. I found a few used ones at some good prices. Decisions decisions...


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Slam dunk, a Hag over a Epi in the same price range. I have a MIJ '81 Memphis I just put together for 250, and it pretty much blows away a epi at double the price. If you get a high end Epi at that price range, like an Elitist, then go for it, but that would be dreaming.

Just my opinion of course, but I would look at other companies first before I would look at Epi's. LTD, Vintage (Wilkinson brand) I found a Godin for under 400 at my local L&M, even a basic PRS was cheap for their grand opening (300!!!, man I wish I had the money) or if you want to wait for shipping, Michael Kelly, as some real good deals appear for those every once in a while, as well as Agile. The Fender MiC Cool Vibe Strat is excellent value and so on.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

My local hagstrom dealer said he could get me the ultra swede at about $400 new.


----------

